

How To Speed Up Your MySQL Queries - Anon84
http://www.ajaxline.com/32-tips-to-speed-up-your-mysql-queries

======
Jem
re: point 1 - I've always been told _not_ to use persistent connections.
Anybody have a link to a good article on when a persistent connection is more
appropriate?

------
seldo
Some of these are pretty neat; I didn't know about the MEMORY (formerly HEAP)
table type, but it does seem ideal for storing session data.

------
Andi
I miss prepared queries. They speed up repeating queries a lot.

